# Market wont download apps, google talk verification failed



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

I just switched from Gummy FE to Gummy GBE. When i try to download TI from the mark, it says starting download, but never downloads, and then i get a notification saying google talk authentication failed. Can anyone help a brotha out?

Ok,so i rebooted and now its working. Weird.


----------

